# naturalisation form AN application references



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Hi all, 

I just received my ILR last month and planning to apply for naturalisation. I'm planning to do it before the new rules apply. I wanted to know a bit about the referees needed.

I have a friend who has known me for more than 5 years and has a consultancy business but he is non British. Can I give his reference?


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

mariaah said:


> Hi all, I just received my ILR last month and planning to apply for naturalisation. I'm planning to do it before the new rules apply. I wanted to know a bit about the referees needed. I have a friend who has known me for more than 5 years and has a consultancy business but he is non British. Can I give his reference?


From what I understand, one reference has to be UK citizen and the other doesn't but if you are applying inside the UK then both references have to also be inside the UK.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I'm aware of that but I'm not sure if I can use a referee who runs a consultancy company, or someone who works in tesco, Sainsbury's, boots etc. Does that count as a profession? 

And also I wanted to know what what questions are asked from the referees if they are contacted. 

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What new rules are you talking about?

Simply being a shop assistant at a retail shop, if that's what you mean, does not meet the qualification of being a professional. Here is a list of acceptable referees:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...ityinstructions/nichapter6/annexa?view=Binary


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They don't normally take up references, but if they do, from my experience, they ask about in what capacity they have known the applicant, how long, and how well, and a brief confirmation of what the applicant has written about him/herself, such as occupation, other involvement and interest, and anything else they want to say about the applicant. This is often done over the phone, hence they want referees of UK applicant to be living here (don't want to have to phone up in the middle of the night!). They can however ask diplomatic staff abroad to contact them instead.
If you think your referee doesn't know enough about you, you may want to fill in the details.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

nyclon said:


> What new rules are you talking about?
> 
> Simply being a shop assistant at a retail shop, if that's what you mean, does not meet the qualification of being a professional. Here is a list of acceptable referees:
> 
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/policyandlaw/nationalityinstructions/nichapter6/annexa?view=Binary


The new rules are that you have to do an extra English course if you apply after, I think, 24th October.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Joppa said:


> They don't normally take up references, but if they do, from my experience, they ask about in what capacity they have known the applicant, how long, and how well, and a brief confirmation of what the applicant has written about him/herself, such as occupation, other involvement and interest, and anything else they want to say about the applicant. This is often done over the phone, hence they want referees of UK applicant to be living here (don't want to have to phone up in the middle of the night!). They can however ask diplomatic staff abroad to contact them instead.
> If you think your referee doesn't know enough about you, you may want to fill in the details.


So a referee in the UK with a non British passport running a consultancy company can be used or not?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you check the list in the link supplied? Does he/she fall into 1 of those categories?


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

There's nothing specific but I found chairman of a limited company and I think he should be in that category but I'm not sure.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You should check with him, then to find out for sure.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for your help.


----------

